# Dethleffs Globebus I3 - fresh water draining



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello

Just purchased Dethleffs Globebus I3 A class. The manual states that to drain the fresh water to (water outlet) to use the 'lever next to the passenger seat'. It has a Closed / Open / Venting option. 

I cannot find this anywhere! I assume the manual is talking actually about the drivers seat (being that I have a right hand drive), as other items it describers as passenger are all on the drivers side. 

However - I cannot find this 'lever' next to the driver or the passenger seats?

So - can anyone help?

I notice by looking in the fresh tank there is a plug (directly under the pump) that I could potentially use - meaning perhaps that this 'lever' and the 'invisible drain cock' do not exist on this model?

I also assume that when emptying I would also carry out the normal emptying of the boiler using the drainage valve (I have found that!) and opening all the taps? (bizarrely the manual does not mention this!!)

Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thank You
Craig


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

craig

welcome to MHF.
I would doubt that it would be in the cab area, being that all the habitation stuff (built by the converter) is behind that. Could it be that they mean the passenger seats in the rear, ie the dinette??


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi Craig
Our fressh water drain is actually on top of the fresh water tank under the bench seat. 
Chris


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Quite often the manual covers a range of models.

We had a Hymer with a suspended pump in the fresh water tank with a plug underneath attached to a chain. The plug was at the base of the fresh water tank in a small recess so all the water was able to drain out. I suggest yours is the same.

To drain all the water you need to also open the dump valve under the boiler. In addition our Hymer had a couple of stop cocks under the kitchen area (one for cold and one for hot) which drained the water from the taps connected to both bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Bognermike -
_Could it be that they mean the passenger seats in the rear, ie the dinette??_

Thanks - Yes; you are right actually - did not consider that as 'passenger' (no seat belts) being a bench type seat. But, have checked under and around all seats - everywhere. Nothing I can find that would be the 'lever'.

Chrisgog -
_Our fressh water drain is actually on top of the fresh water tank under the bench seat. _
Thanks - The top of our tank just has the screw type opening and the connections for the pump etc - no sign on top or around the tank of any lever. Checked under all the bench seats, in the cupboard (where the boiler is) and also checked outside around the same area under the chassis etc - found the water pipe that would drain out but no 'lever'.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

HarryTheHymer -
_Quite often the manual covers a range of models. _
I noticed that - it actually seems to cover about 4 models but the other sections seem to accurately cover our model in exact detail so assumed this part would also do so.

_We had a Hymer with a suspended pump in the fresh water tank with a plug underneath attached to a chain. The plug was at the base of the fresh water tank in a small recess so all the water was able to drain out. I suggest yours is the same. _
Thanks - the fresh water tank is actually labelled 'Hymer' and that does sound and look very similar to what we have.

_To drain all the water you need to also open the dump valve under the boiler. In addition our Hymer had a couple of stop cocks under the kitchen area (one for cold and one for hot) which drained the water from the taps connected to both bathroom and kitchen._
Yes - what I assumed; but as I mentioned, no detail of that in the manual so was just checking. The stops cocks are also not mentioned anywhere but a siphon trap is. It states to 'remove the base' in case of frost but I assume not if the system is drained?


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Chrisgog - I think you will find the pipe on top of your tank is the overflow pipe.

The drain outlet will be at the base of the tank because water always tends to drain downhill.

Having said that, some manufacturers don't provide a drain outlet and expect you to pump the water out. That's why I didn't buy a Rapido !!!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

HarryHymer.... our freshwater drain is a turning wheel on top of the tank that leads to the base of the tank and opens and closes it.

I suspect you have a multi manual and not all applies to your model so you could be looking for a lever that does not exist.
Email Dethleffs or join the owners club. They dont do rallies but they are there for help and advice and the replies are quick and great for sourcing parts.
Chris


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Chrisgog - Thanks again.
_I suspect you have a multi manual and not all applies to your model so you could be looking for a lever that does not exist. _
It is. But for the rest of the manual it seems very accurate for our model and so states about this lever - hence me checking to see if I have missed anything; almost took the van apart looking for it!

_Email Dethleffs or join the owners club. They dont do rallies but they are there for help and advice and the replies are quick and great for sourcing parts. _
Will try the direct email to Dethleffs; also have tried to join the owners club - just get an error message. Noticed that someone posted the same on these forums. Have sent them a direct email but no response.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dethleffs-Owners-Club/151391244901414?hc_location=timeline

[email protected]

These are the contacts.

Contacts


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My Dethleffs has the fresh water drain 'inside' the tank. I remove the seat, lift the lid and open the large cap. Inside the tank is a lever that when pulled, will decompress a rubber bung and let the water out. Mine broke first time I used it.

Alan


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Having said that, some manufacturers don't provide a drain outlet and expect you to pump the water out. That's why I didn't buy a Rapido !!!


The Rapido we used to have certainly had a drain tap under the sink.

On our current Burstner the drain is actually INSIDE the water tank. You have to stick your hand inside and pull/turn a device. Can't describe it at the moment as I don't have access to it.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

From what I have read the drain plug c_auckland explained he had located inside his tank, which is the same as Rosalan is a standard Dethleffs mechanism for draining the fresh water tank. This is essentially an oversized wine bottle stop, lift the hand from the horizontal to vertical position and then remove.

Regards, 
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear c_aukland

You may get many people offering advice but one you can depend upon more than the Dethleffs Owners Club even, is Chris (Premier Motors) Who are not only Dethleffs agents but he personally knows more about Dethleffs than anyone I have come across. He also has access to the Dethleffs manuals and may, if asked nicely, obtain parts direct from Dethleffs for you. He also may appreciate a 'Thank you' 

Alan


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris / Alan - everyone that has answered; thank you.

So far I have not found a lever but have found a plug attached to a chain in the bottom of the fresh water tank. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Craig - if you want to thank a post by somebody, just click the "Thank" button above that particular post.

The idea behind this is that you don't want loads of posts cluttering up the thread by people just thanking other people.

You can also use "Like" if the post has been of interest to you.

You'll get the hang of it soon !!!!!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Craig, I still think that if Chris says the plug is IN the tank, that will be it. Some have handles and others may just be a plug (perhaps with a chain). Very little sophistication, pull out the plug and the water goes away, unless for some reason yours was designed or adapted differently.
Good luck!

Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> HarryTheHymer said:- You'll get the hang of it soon !!!!!!


But only if you fork out the subscription since you have had your five free posts now. :roll:

Welcome to the club. The responses you've had so far must have convinced you it's worth subscribing. There's nothing we can't answer between the lot of us! :wink:

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Craig, 

If you can PM me your VIN then I will have a look on the parts system and see what I can find out for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris,
I don't think he can PM you without being a paid up member.

DavidL


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening DavidL,

Thanks for the heads up. I've had a look at the last model year for this model in 2009 and the image below depicts the bung which requires removal to facilitate draining of the fresh water tank.










Regards,
Chris


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Just an add on question now that I have found my fresh water drain (a plug on a chain). My previous van had a overflow on the fresh water tank so when filling just spilled out water underneath when full. So you stop filling!! 

I am assuming my Globebus I3 has this same simple system?

My manual (and to be clear - is very accurate for my whole vehicle apart from the fresh water outlet!!) states that there is a 'venting / closed / open' valve - as I do not seem to have this valve there is no way to close the 'venting'? Just thought it would be useful from losing water whilst driving.......


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The tank when full will eject water through the filler.
An earlier van that I owned, did have an overflow but I guess that left the possibility for muck to get into the tank. I either fill my tank with a known amount of water with a 20litre watering can, or use my eyes and ears to judge when to stop filling. I could of course use the meter inside the van but it is so vague it gives only a rough idea of the tank being empty, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 or full.

Alan


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Glad to see you are now a fully paid up member.

The overflow pipe should be either on the top of the fresh water tank or near the top on the side. If you look under the chassis, directly under the tank, you should see a short small diameter pipe appearing under the floor. 

If you fill to the maximum you may get a small loss of water when driving but nothing significant. There will be no valve, as such, on the overflow pipe. 

Some vans have a system whereby you can set the tank to fill partially or full. I guess they must have 2 overflow pipes and therefore the lower one would then have to have a valve on it. The lower one would then be open if you needed just a partial refill and closed if you wanted a full refill.

The overflow pipe system helps to vent the tank as water is drawn down - otherwise you could get a vacuum developing in the tank. However, there may be some other form of venting system on your van.


----------

